# Julian Bicycle Festival Sat & Sun May 5th & 6th



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Julian Bicycle Festival coming up Sat & Sun May 5th and 6th

On Saturday May 5th we run our 58 Mile road ride around the Laguna Triangle. This ride is for the more conditioned road rider. Lots of climbing and descents. We feel this is one of the finest and most scenic rides in all of southern California. Also featured is our KOM contest for riders to the top of Mt. Laguna. After the ride we treat you to world famous Julian Pie and ice cream along with refreshments.

On Saturday May 6th we offer our 22 mile MTB ride. This ride has it all, Pavement single track dirt road and great scenery. After the ride Julian Pie and ice cream is offered along with refreshments. This section is the second loop of the Julian Death March for those interested in pre riding it for next years event.

Do one day or both. On site camping is available. This year we offer a new start finish area at Frank Lane Park, right in Julian. Now you can easily walk to Julian's restaraunts, shops and stores with no need to get into a car! Bring the family and make a weekend of it.

For complete details visit our web site at http://www.julianactive.com/julian bicycle festival.htm


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Weather looks good for the weekend. Not too hot!

High of 60 for Saturday
High of 65 for Sunday

You may register the day of the ride. Registration opens at 7:00 on both days and rides start at 9:00


----------

